# Clogged pores =(



## mechelw (Jul 9, 2005)

when i get up close to the mirror at night i can see lots of little clogged pores on my chin. i never knew i had so many! i cleanse my skin morning and night, exfoliate, and just started using a glycolic toner. so maybe it'll take a little while for the glycolic toner to work it's magic? i dunno what it is, i don't have clogged pores anywhere else on my face. any way to get rid of them?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 9, 2005)

I use the Biore strips and those seem to work.


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 9, 2005)

I have some funny little white bumps in the crease of my chin that I would guess are clogged pores, but all the acne medications I've tried (and it's been a lot! lol) just dry out my chin, even if they cure the acne on the rest of my face. So I'm not sure they are really clogged pores ... but it's not noticeable when I wear makeup.

However I do have a lot of problems with real clogged pores on the rest of my face, they look like small red bumps (as opposed to true acne which are usually bigger and turn into whiteheads) -- my dermatologist explained to me the difference between clogged pores and acne and said I had the former.




Everything my dermatologist told me about treating them, plus a few other random facts about acne and clogged pores, is in my notepad, just click the link below



Good luck!


----------



## mechelw (Jul 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* I have some funny little white bumps in the crease of my chin that I would guess are clogged pores, but all the acne medications I've tried (and it's been a lot! lol) just dry out my chin, even if they cure the acne on the rest of my face. So I'm not sure they are really clogged pores ... but it's not noticeable when I wear makeup.
However I do have a lot of problems with real clogged pores on the rest of my face, they look like small red bumps (as opposed to true acne which are usually bigger and turn into whiteheads) -- my dermatologist explained to me the difference between clogged pores and acne and said I had the former.



Everything my dermatologist told me about treating them, plus a few other random facts about acne and clogged pores, is in my notepad, just click the link below



Good luck!

yeah mine isn't noticable either, just at night when i am washing and i look really close. i can also feel some too but they aren't visible. weird? yes. i'm just scared they are going to errupt into huge zits or something...


----------



## mechelw (Jul 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I use the Biore strips and those seem to work. but can you use the biore strips on your FACE? specifically your chin... i've never heard of that... unless their are ones made for the face.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *whoaitschell* but can you use the biore strips on your FACE? specifically your chin... i've never heard of that... unless their are ones made for the face. They have some strips for your nose and your face.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have clogged pores too that I can't seem to get rid of, regardless of what routine I use. I did all that derm stuff, but it didn't really help. A few things work okay like those biore strips, I like those and the tea tree oil nose peel off mask at the body shop. I also exfoliate almost every week with st. ives apricot scrub or the new clearasil scrub. I also use clay masks that seem to do a pretty good job at removing dirt and stuff from your pores. I think you should play around with a few products or keep your routine and see if there is a change.


----------



## mechelw (Jul 9, 2005)

yeah i agree. i exfoliate nightly with st. ives and use queen helens egg yolk mask like twice or so a week. i will just keep it up. i wanna know if they have biore strips for your face and if they work. lol. sounds kinda fun.


----------



## Liz (Jul 10, 2005)

try efoliating and then using the apple cider vinegar thing that we've been talking about. ACV has really helped my break outs.

but be careful with too much efoliating. if you over exfoliate, your skin tries to make more oil, so it kind of defeats the purpose and makes it worse.


----------



## Liz (Jul 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ximmaspecial1x* Been there, done that!! I went through a phase of really broken out skin, that I thought I could fix by scrubbing with apricot scrub AND a washcloth!! Major bad news. I don't know why I thought that would be good for my skin. Took me a couple months to realize I was only making things worse, and the bad news is, I have some scars from it



lol. i understand what you were doing. i'm still trying to figure out what to do with dry skin. to exfoliate or not to exfoliate, that is the question. hehehehe


----------



## mechelw (Jul 10, 2005)

so how often should i be using the st. ives apricot scrub? i thought it could be used as a daily cleanser? i have dry skin that can get oily. so mainly dry/ little oily. maybe i am scrubbing too much cuz i feel like it helps. . . and using a mask too often wouldnt be good either right. . .


----------



## Liz (Jul 10, 2005)

scrubs, exfoliators and masks people usually say to use those twice a week or so.

have you ever used proactiv's cleanser? i think something with that size and amount of particles in it is ok to use on a daily basis. it has just enough to exfoliate and feels like it's scrubbing away stuff, but doesn't seem too harsh. at least for me.


----------



## mechelw (Jul 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* scrubs, exfoliators and masks people usually say to use those twice a week or so. 
have you ever used proactiv's cleanser? i think something with that size and amount of particles in it is ok to use on a daily basis. it has just enough to exfoliate and feels like it's scrubbing away stuff, but doesn't seem too harsh. at least for me.

yeah i actually use that from time to time... or i use it on certain spots... so say like i use an exfoliator on monday... mask on wednesday... exfoliator on friday... mask on sunday. each twice a week?


----------



## Liz (Jul 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *whoaitschell* yeah i actually use that from time to time... or i use it on certain spots... so say like i use an exfoliator on monday... mask on wednesday... exfoliator on friday... mask on sunday. each twice a week? maybe a mask once a week. see how that works with your skin.


----------



## mechelw (Jul 11, 2005)

how do i incorporate acv in my routine? at night as a toner? over my usual toner? i'm guessing i'm replacing my toner.


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 11, 2005)

Very gentle exfoliation can be done every day ... I also have very oily skin, and my dermatologist recommended using Cetaphil bar soap and a Buf Puf brand sponge (you can find both at Walmart or most drugstores) to both clean and exfoliate, once a day. Of course here the sponge is doing all the exfoliating, the soap doesn't have any little beads or anything in it, so the rules may be different with a scrub


----------



## MARIAN (Jul 13, 2005)

you need to exfoliate and use a clay mask and oil free moisturizer on the t zone. you may have combo skin type with a slightly oily t zone.

Originally Posted by *whoaitschell* when i get up close to the mirror at night i can see lots of little clogged pores on my chin. i never knew i had so many! i cleanse my skin morning and night, exfoliate, and just started using a glycolic toner. so maybe it'll take a little while for the glycolic toner to work it's magic? i dunno what it is, i don't have clogged pores anywhere else on my face. any way to get rid of them?


----------



## lavender 38 (Jul 29, 2005)

Clogged pores have been a problem for me also. Some things that have helped me are: Aqua Glycolic toner(some drug stores sell this but it is usually kept behind the counter), and a clay mask that I mix with apple cider vinegar. The mask brand is Aztec and I bought it at a health food store.


----------



## jennyb (Jul 30, 2005)

You def. should not be using st ives scrub everyday, but if you like the scrubby beads you should try out their newer face washes, i think they are called something radiance, sorry i forgot the name, but it def. has radiance in the name. they all have scrubby bead things in them and they are made for everyday use!!! i actually like the cleanser, i used the one for combo skin. also, i think acv helps out a lot, so you might want to give that a try.

Originally Posted by *whoaitschell* so how often should i be using the st. ives apricot scrub? i thought it could be used as a daily cleanser? i have dry skin that can get oily. so mainly dry/ little oily. maybe i am scrubbing too much cuz i feel like it helps. . . and using a mask too often wouldnt be good either right. . .


----------



## K*O* (Jul 30, 2005)

Why don't you try a hot steam facial - boil a pot of water, take it to the kitchen table - drape a towel over your head &amp; the pot, and sit there for 15-20 mins....Then use a granulated scrub on your face once those pores have been opened up.., follow up by either cool water, or a ph balanced toner.

Originally Posted by *whoaitschell* when i get up close to the mirror at night i can see lots of little clogged pores on my chin. i never knew i had so many! i cleanse my skin morning and night, exfoliate, and just started using a glycolic toner. so maybe it'll take a little while for the glycolic toner to work it's magic? i dunno what it is, i don't have clogged pores anywhere else on my face. any way to get rid of them?


----------



## Ruth. (Jul 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Why don't you try a hot steam facial - boil a pot of water, take it to the kitchen table - drape a towel over your head &amp; the pot, and sit there for 15-20 mins....Then use a granulated scrub on your face once those pores have been opened up.., follow up by either cool water, or a ph balanced toner. I always used to steam my face and it caused me to have spider veins around my nose and on my cheeks.


----------



## reytsh (Nov 16, 2005)

i use bentonite clay mask. it really works for me.


----------

